# Researchstop.com Legit or not



## ricosuave (Mar 13, 2014)

So I've been having some issues and I started researching my supplier, researchstop.com, a little harder. I've found quite a few mixed reviews on this website. Anything from they're great, to their stuff is total crap. I noticed a bit of bloat yesterday while taking .5mgs adex, and I started using their aromasin today. I peed out quite a bit of water, but I'm left wondering if the arimidex I had been taking every day was bunk, as well as if their aromasin is bunk. Both of them were ordered within the last month. My main concern is PCT. I have nolva on hand from them, but I don't want to take a chance in the case that it's bunk. So what say you guys? Is Researchstop still legit? Thanks for the help.


----------



## ricosuave (Mar 13, 2014)

I take it that means they're no good? 

EDIT: I know this is a newb post, but please help.


----------

